# Face Off (Syfy makeup competition tv show)



## Annelle (Jan 23, 2011)

I just saw some commercials about this over the weekend.

First episode will be this Wednesday on Syfy channel.  It looks like it's a special effects makeup competition series.  Seems pretty cool.  Anybody else planning on watching it?


----------



## lolaB (Jan 23, 2011)

Ooo, sounds like fun. I'll try to TiVo it.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah, I put it on my DVR yesterday...the commercial looks like really high end pro special effects makeup. Like full body artwork/alien things (one of them reminded me of an "Avatar" sort of blue look)

Here's some more info on it:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/

They've got contestant audition videos on there, I'll have to watch them later, lol


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2011)

That does sound cool! I don't have cable though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo don't have cable or you don't have premium TV service(cable or sat) at all?
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That does sound cool! I don't have cable though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2011)

I have over the air and Netflix. There isn't enough interesting on cable for me to pay for it.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 25, 2011)

it looks like the link that I posted there's a "Full Episodes" tab, so after it airs they might have them online to watch too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 26, 2011)

So Face-Off premiers on SyFy tonight. Am I the only one who is ubber excited for this?

it is on at 9pm central time. Not sure other time zones.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to see if this is on OnDemand or download it.  It seems really interesting!


----------



## Karren (Jan 27, 2011)

I was working on the son's car....  Hope it's on On-Demand!


----------



## Annelle (Jan 27, 2011)

The two threads on this were merged. 

Did anybody watch it last night?  I have it DVR'd but didn't have time to actually sit and watch it.  I started watching it but I kept missing bits and pieces and needing to rewind and re-pause.  I'll have to try to get it to it again sometime.  How was it?

P.S.

It does look like they've uploaded last night's show in case anybody who doesn't have cable wants to watch it!

http://www.syfy.com/rewind/faceoff


----------



## Annelle (Jan 28, 2011)

Did anybody watch it?  I finally saw it...

I'm still getting a feel for it.  On one hand, it looked cool, on the other hand it really felt like the show was more about the general audience wanting a dramatic competition show than about the makeup.  It was a LOT of makeup that was covered in barely anytime.

The bug person's movements (I think it was a girl actually) were really creepy though!  Like you could really see it as being some sort of movie character bug thing.


----------



## llehsal (Jan 28, 2011)

I watched it.  I was unimpressed.  More of it was about as someone said, fast pace competition....I watched it mainly to see what I could learn from it, but it was so fast pace that I didn't pick up much.  It's also very reality tv-ish...I hope it doesn't get ridiculous like those other reality tv shows.  i'll give it another to next week and see.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 31, 2011)

So it's more about character makeup than beauty makeup?

What happened to Blush?? Geez we really need a reality show for makeup. They have one for everything else.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 31, 2011)

Blush only had one season, and ended rather poorly (corporate end had a lot of layoffs especially in the group that actually ran the show, and one of the finalists was found dead around the same time the finale aired on tv)  It was really short too -- only 6 episodes.


----------



## Mr Moody (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

I'm a beginning make-up artist and just saw season 1. Really great program!

I really want to do one of the make ups of the first episode.
"The flowers smashed in face". Does anyone know wich materials the make-up artist (I believe it's Gage) uses

or maybe knows if there is somekind of tutorial on this?

You have my eternal gratitude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------

